# Dropping Data Constantly



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Does anyone know why this keeps happening to me? I've been staying on sense but it just won't stop doing it. Any ideas as to why?


----------



## BigMace23 (Sep 15, 2011)

Seeing same thing the last two days... Maybe Verizon working out more kinks in the network?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah driving me nuts!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

It's Verizon. I got annoyed with my data problems and changed Rom and radios a few times only to get the same results. Even friends in my area with stock vzw phones are complaining about it, so it's a carrier issue I think.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

I can report crappy data in SW PA too


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Dropped data again on Thundershed 1.6 in the Suburbs of Detroit. Since Friday now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Happened to me, I called Verizon and got a new sim card. The new sim card fixed the problem. They apparently have a new sim card format.


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

What did you say to get a new sim card. Cause the guy I spoke with kept telling me my sim card was fine as far as he knew on their end.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

KGBxxx said:


> What did you say to get a new sim card. Cause the guy I spoke with kept telling me my sim card was fine as far as he knew on their end.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 I as well am in the burbs of Detroit and my days is pretty janky lately as well. Ill just wait it out though, plus they might not give you one (new sim) if you're rooted


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Apparently it is a problem with the sim card and how it relays its information to the phone. I called verizon and they reset the sim card. I have no clue how they did it but my phone is working perfectly fine now.


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

This is happening to my phone, my brother in-laws phone, in my wife's phone. It is a verizon problem.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------

